# Fleece on Sale



## Lilachedgie (Aug 22, 2011)

Just stopped into JoAnn Fabrics. All Blizzard fleece is 40% off. Making cage liners tonight.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for posting this! I try to get all my fleece on sale!


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

They have a joanns app for the iphone/ipod which gives many coupons for you to use on things like fleece!


----------

